# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (May 12, 2018)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
  Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – BEST SELLERS ...
1. ($400) - The book subtitled "It Ain't Over..." is a collection of  anecdotes by this man ...
[ who is Yogi Berra ?   ]
2. ($1200) - "Parting the Waters" by Taylor Branch is a history of this  social movement in America ...
[ what is the Civil Rights Movement  ?    ]
3. ($2000) - Pat Hackett has edited & published the diaries this  artist kept from 1976-87 ...
[ who is Andy Warhol ?     ]

Double JEOPARDY - AMERICAN WOMEN
4.($800) – The first and last name of the chairman & CEO of Playboy  Enterprises until January, 2009 ...
[ who is Kristi Hefner ?     ]
5. ($2400) – She was called “Lady Lindy” by the  press...
[ who is Amelia Earhart ?     ]
6. ($4000) - For more than 30 years Marion Davies was the mistress of  this married newspaper magnate ...
[ who is William Randolph Hearst ?    ]
Final JEOPARDY – HISTORIC QUOTATIONS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
On June 18, 1940,  Churchill said, “The Battle of France is over” and this “is about to begin”  ... 
[ what is “the Battle of Britain” ?    ]
 





[/FONT]


----------

